# Tosin Abasi Sweep/Hybrid Picking Breakdown



## Zamm Bell (Feb 8, 2013)

Tosin posted an awesome video today of him practising an etude for a new technique that uses a mix of hybrid and sweep picking. Many of us may have seen guitarists such as Guthrie Govan, Tom Quayle and Brett Garsed using this technique to play smooth legato runs. Marshall Harrision even nicknamed the technique "Swybrid Picking". However, Tosin, always cutting a new path in unique guitar sounds is using a similar technique to play harp like arpeggios. 

This video is a break down on the technique that I figured from his new video, i may be completely wrong, however it does create a similar sound. I hope this helps someone. I can't wait to hear what Tosin does with this technique on his upcoming material.

Please subscribe, like and leave a message.


----------



## GlxyDs (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you sir! I enjoyed this lesson.


----------



## Zamm Bell (Feb 8, 2013)

No problemo! Hope it helped!


----------



## Rommel (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing these Sam. Was checking out your 2-1-2 arpeggio lesson the other day.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice video....

Also... it's 4:20 long


----------



## Zamm Bell (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Tosin has seen the video, and here is what he had to say:

"Nice! I'm playing a different pattern but you definitely got the technique down. Keep shredding "

So the pattern is different, but the technique and idea is still there. I hope people have benefited from this video. Thanks for watching!


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 9, 2013)

Zamm Bell said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Tosin has seen the video, and here is what he had to say:
> 
> ...


Amazing job, dude! Technique is the most important! I sure as heck don't want to be a Tosin clone


----------



## drunkard (Feb 10, 2013)

hey man your video was the inspiration for me to do this one.as you can see i posted it like an hour later than you posted it i hope you dont get offended or anything .thanks man

Tosin Abasi Harp like guitar lesson-by Orestis Nalmpantis - YouTube


----------



## Zamm Bell (Feb 11, 2013)

drunkard said:


> hey man your video was the inspiration for me to do this one.as you can see i posted it like an hour later than you posted it i hope you dont get offended or anything .thanks man
> 
> Tosin Abasi Harp like guitar lesson-by Orestis Nalmpantis - YouTube



You did a lot better vid than I did man, nice one


----------



## drunkard (Feb 12, 2013)

Zamm Bell said:


> You did a lot better vid than I did man, nice one



thanks a lot man ,thanks for the nice words i appreciate it.


----------



## jimwratt (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, both of these are really great. The one Zamm did can actually be played entirely with a pick once you learn the technique so you can get a slightly different sound.

I love how their will now be a cottage industry of people breaking down Abasi techniques for years to come. I'm just glad alternate picking, sweeping, hybrid picking, tapping, and economy picking were all invented before he came along because I get the sense that if they weren't he'd have invented them all at one time and we'd all be mystified at holding a pick and going "down up down up down up..."


----------

